# My Hobby,



## hargar717 (Apr 22, 2019)

here's a few pics. of Motorbikes I have built, I have prob. built over 100.. I do ALL the work myself.


----------



## Barto (Apr 22, 2019)

Welcome to the site...very nice machines

Bart


----------



## hargar717 (Apr 22, 2019)

Well Thank you, I'm glad I found this page, cool stuff on here..lol


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 22, 2019)

Welcome to The Cabe.  It's nice to have a motorbike guy on the site.


----------



## hargar717 (Apr 22, 2019)

JimRoy said:


> Welcome to The Cabe.  It's nice to have a motorbike guy on the site.



thank you .


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2019)

wanna see the other 97+....


----------



## hargar717 (Apr 29, 2019)

Check out My facebook Page  Click on pictures (folder) https://www.facebook.com/Antique-Motorbike-Replicas-652031774871285/?ref=bookmarks


----------

